# 3 months old ears up... ear down =(



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

Here is Loki at 13 weeks with both ears mostly up, a good solid start.










Between 13 & 14 weeks they were both fully up, then just a few days ago down went the right ear...










He will be 15 weeks this Sat. You don't think he has started teething already? I always worry about the ears, when I know I shouldn't. lol


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

You have to give him some time....sometimes they go up & down for a while before they stay up!
My pups ears have been up since 7 weeks, except for 1 week when 1 ear was floppy. I thought he looked cute either way!!!!


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

I have been lucky ...I always worry about Kaids ears too...But they have been up and I know he is teething


----------



## thaliasmom (May 3, 2007)

Up and down is totally normal. We thought for sure we'd have one floppy ear, it went down for two weeks right about that same time. But eventually it popped up again. Its early to fret about it.


----------



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

I am not really all that worried, I have never had a GSD who's ears haven't gone up. I just assumed he started teething, but then read they they don't start teething till 4 months old. The thought just always is in the back of my head that ears won't go up. Now my boyfriend on the other hand is a first time GSD owner and he is freaking out about it. lol


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

It will keep on happening for a while 
don't worry about it 
and OMG what a cutie


----------



## Sequeena (Nov 20, 2009)

He's gorgeous!









Please don't worry too much my girl was in the up down phase until around 5 months old


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it must be a Loki thing. my dogs name is Loki and 
his ears did the same thing. then one day when
he was 5 months old both of them went up.


----------



## Sawyer498 (Jul 6, 2009)

Sawyer is 7 months now and I think his ears are done dancing around, but when he was 3 months his ears both popped up one day. He looked so cute! Then a week later one ear flipped forward just at the tip of the ear. Then half the ear flipped forward. I remember worrying too but they do eventually go back up. Now he is 7 months and his ears are pretty solid and standing straight up. From the back he looks like a big black cat. 

Don't stress it too much. Plus he is beautiful. I'm jealous I wanted one with his pattern. Sawyer is mostly black with the tan markings on the underside,legs, and face.


----------

